

Does Your Startup Pitch Suck? Call PitchPhone And Practice - alexobenauer
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/17/does-your-startup-pitch-suck-call-pitchphone-and-practice/

======
harscoat
Customer feedback: it helped us (<http://didthis.com>) for our YC interview to
suck less, and after practicing more with it, we won $25k at a European
startup pitch competition.

